# ???????



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

It says that I'm in september's contest and I'm not, and last month's winner is still the winner??


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

It's probably just a glitch. The admins will probably fix it soon. 
Is it working for you now?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well sign out and sign back in!!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Cool! It worked! xD


----------



## Cutar (Aug 3, 2010)

How do I get in it?


----------

